# "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^



## Player007 (23. August 2009)

*"Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Hallo,

hiermit zeige ich euch meinen bearbeiteten WLAN Stick 
Dieser ist ein normaler Netgear WLAN Stick mit einem NB Kühler samt Kühlerpads.
Unten drunter ist ein P4 Kühler. Durch diese Kühlung hab ich dauerhaftes Internet, vorher hatte ich nach einiger Zeit immer Abbrüche durch Überhitzung (war bekannt bei dem Stick ^^)
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel
Hier haben andere über ähnliche Probleme berichtet 

Gruß


----------



## iceman650 (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

rofl. Wozu man alte Boxedkühler noch verwenden kann xD.
Aber wie bitte kann man einen WLAN-Stick so schlecht designen, dass er überhitzt?^^


----------



## El-Hanfo (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Woa
Für die Kühlung ist schonmal gesorgt, jetzt musst du den Stick nur noch übertakten.


----------



## ole88 (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

sowas ähnliches hab ich bei einem usb hub auch schon gemacht, der wurde mir einfach zuuuu heiß


----------



## kohllege (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

krank.....einfach nur krank 

mach mal ein kleines review bzgl. übertaktungsmöglichkeiten^^


----------



## HeNrY (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Hehe, gute Idee.
Nur würd ich die MAC und auch die Seriennummer in deinem Foto ausblenden 
Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Sind die einfach nur aufgelegt? Den OEM-Kühler hab ich auch noch, von nem Celeron 2,6GHz  Aber cool, dass sowas auch funktioniert, ich bin aber für einen Wasserkühler mit G1/4-Gewinden


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Also ich würde den FSB noch erhöhen
Wenns geholfen hat ist doch gut


----------



## Player007 (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Also der obere Kühler ist fest, durch die Wärmepads. Aber der große Kühler nicht, dort ist der Stick nur aufgelegt.

Übertakten mal schauen, aus 54Mbit vielleicht nen paar Prozent mehr rauskitzeln. Was könnte man denn sonst verbessern?

P.S. Vielleicht passt der Thread, nachträglich, doch in den Extreme Kühlung Thread 

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Also ich würd erstmal die USB-Spannung erhöhen, damit du über 2,4GHz Sendefrequenz kommst, für ausreichend Kühlung ist ja gesorgt  Vielleicht schaffst du ja die 5,2GHz Sendefrequenz, aber ich denke da wirst du schon 12V Usb-Spannung benötigen


----------



## Player007 (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Das fehlt den Mainboard Herstellern, aber die Option im BIOS dafür, da hilft wahrscheinlich nur ein V-Mod ^^

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Naja 12V Leitung des Netzteils direkt auf die USB-Buchse legen (bitte nicht machen^^)


----------



## Player007 (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

hehe, dann machts nen knall und das Internet ist weg xD
Eben habe ich mal den großen Block angefasst, der ist sogar lauwarm 
10 Watt TDP 

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Das wäre solchen Teilen durchaus zuzutrauen, aber ich glaube da limitiert die USB-Spec, 5V@max. 0,5A, kommt man leider nur auf 2,5W. Aber es ist krass wie warm manches Zeug wird, mein alter Router, wenn man den hinten angefasst hast hat man sich fast die Finger verbrannt, kleine Mistdinger^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Jetzt kühlt man schon WLAN-Sticks 
Ich frag' mich nur, was man in 10 Jahren dann kühlt...


----------



## Player007 (24. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Hab nochmal neue Bilder gemacht, diesmal ist der untere Kühler auch per Wärmepads verbunden 

Gruß


----------



## Terminator92 (25. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Es wär vieleicht ne idee die Verkleidung abzumachen und dann direkt die Pads mit den Kühler aufzukleben.Und für mehr Leistung kannst du en Y-Usb Kabel nehmen  *lol*


----------



## Zoon (25. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Setz den doch unter Trockeneis, dann schafft der auch Terabit - Netzwerke


----------



## Player007 (25. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Terminator92 schrieb:


> Es wär vieleicht ne idee die Verkleidung abzumachen und dann direkt die Pads mit den Kühler aufzukleben.Und für mehr Leistung kannst du en Y-Usb Kabel nehmen  *lol*



Also die Verdeckung ist ab 
Kühler ist auch schon drauf 

Gruß


----------



## Terminator92 (26. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ahhh wie geil was ne Aktion Und?wird der Kühler schön warm?!^^


----------



## Player007 (26. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Joa also so 40°C hat der schon drauf, ist schon richtig warm, nicht heiß, aber wärmer als vorher 
Hab danach mal den großen P4 Kühler drauf gemacht, danach hatte ich aber ne schlechtere Verbindung 

Gruß


----------



## Masterwana (27. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Player007 schrieb:


> Joa also so 40°C hat der schon drauf, ist schon richtig warm, nicht heiß, aber wärmer als vorher
> Hab danach mal den großen P4 Kühler drauf gemacht, danach hatte ich aber ne schlechtere Verbindung
> 
> Gruß



Ich würd das "Cold Bug" nennen!


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (27. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Geile Sache
Ich glaube mein Router wird auch mal gemoddet und mein USB-Stick kriegt auch nen Kühler^^


----------



## martin-albrecht (27. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

oh man
aber die idee ist echt gut
sowas ähnliches hab ich mal mit nem adapter von usb auf ide geamcht 
das ding ist mal so heiß geworden
UNGLAUBLICH sag ich da einfach nur zu


----------



## Nike334 (28. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

LOL

Ich dachte ich wär hier der einzige der verrückte Sachen mit seinem WLAN-Stick anstellt 

Kein Kommentar :


----------



## rebel4life (30. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ist die Richtantenne denn auch berechnet? 

Es gibt Leute, die nehmen ne Satschüssel für ne Richtantenne, also so ganz verückt ist dein Aufbau gar nicht. Ich würde aber trotzdem eine BiQuad ode Dosenantenne bauen, wenn nicht gar ne Helix, macht mehr her, an der Hauswand angebracht schreckt das dann auch mögliche Öko-Nachbarn ab.


An den TS:

Ist das Gehäuse des Sticks innen beschichtet? Wenn ja, solltest du das Gehäuse wieder zumachen, ansonsten kommt es zu Störungen anderer Geräte.


----------



## Freestyler808 (31. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

lol so eine kühlung
fehlt nur noch ein geeigneter pot 
habe nur mein netgear switch ähnlich gekühlt


----------



## Player007 (31. August 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ist die Richtantenne denn auch berechnet?
> 
> Es gibt Leute, die nehmen ne Satschüssel für ne Richtantenne, also so ganz verückt ist dein Aufbau gar nicht. Ich würde aber trotzdem eine BiQuad ode Dosenantenne bauen, wenn nicht gar ne Helix, macht mehr her, an der Hauswand angebracht schreckt das dann auch mögliche Öko-Nachbarn ab.
> 
> ...



Ne ist ganz normale graues Plastik, und bisher keine Probs gehabt 
Selbst neben nem Handy geht alles rund ^^

Gruß


----------



## fazi87 (15. September 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

oh shit, ich glaub, ich hab den stick auch und der stürzt mir auch zeitweise ab

an und ab stecken bringt dann wieder verbindung, aber der macht auch,
was er will

welches modell hast du exakt?

ich hab nen netgear WG111T

wobei, so heißt wie deiner wird er wohl nicht... hm!

aber geile idee mit dem kühler  

vl liegts jetzt auch an de n fehlenden vista-64bit treibern
vorher unter win xp ist er aber auch abgestürzt, wenn ich ein zweites
USB-Gerät an den zweiten platz des geteilten ports gesteckt habe

der WG111T will nämlich die 500mA ganz für sich alleine haben


----------



## Sesfontain (15. September 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Echt geile Sache 
Ich habe auch so eien überhitzenden Hama Stick ,da wäre das mal ne Überlegung wert


----------



## Player007 (21. September 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Brauchst nur nen kleinen MoBo NB Kühler, aus der P4 Zeit. Dann müsste das eig. passen 

@ fazi87

WG111T Version 3 müsste das sein.

Gruß


----------



## Maltomat (21. September 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

gute Idee mit der Kühlung
mein Netgear WG111 wird auch ganz gut warm und jetzt weiß ich endlich woher die Verbindungsabrisse kommen !


----------



## praxiteen (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ich liebe dieses forum.ich versuch mal nen schreibtischsesselkühlungsmod.
der hammer,was man hier alles sehen kann.HOCHACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mfg.


----------



## michseich (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

das prob is verbreitet 
bei nem kumpel von mir wird der au immer zu heiß
ma sehn vlt find ich noch en alten kühler


----------



## Player007 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Trotzdem unternehmen die Hersteller nichts, obwohl genug Platz im Gehäuse wäre, für eine dünnen RAM-Kühler 

Gruß


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

n wlan stick kühlen? das hab ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## derprivatmann (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

geile idee^^


----------



## PIXI (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dass die dinger heiß werden, nur habe ich im
gegesazt zu dir keine kühl- sondern verbindungs-probleme gehabt.

das ganze ist aber auch schon behoben


----------



## OC-Junk (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Irgendwie finde ich das zu krass das man jetzt schon W-lan sticks kühlen muss. ich mein ich schleife meine GPU aber ich kühl doch keinen W-lan stick  die hersteller sollten sich mal gedanken machen.

MFG OC-Junk


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Hau mal LN2 drauf und sei der erste, der aufm WLAN Stick die 100 Punkte beim 06'er knackt ^^


----------



## norse (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



PIXI schrieb:


> das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen dass die dinger heiß werden, nur habe ich im
> gegesazt zu dir keine kühl- sondern verbindungs-probleme gehabt.
> 
> das ganze ist aber auch schon behoben



ähh bitte erklär was du da getahn hast..denn mit..antenne drauf geklebt wird das eig nix Oo


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Die Idee mit der Kühung von WLan Sticks finde ich verdampt lustig. Mein Stick wird auch sehr sehr Warm wenn der im Betrieb ist.


----------



## thysol (2. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich hatte auch mal Probleme mit einem ueberhitzenden WLAN Stick. Nach ner Stunde verbindungs Fehler. Dass hat vorallem in der LAN total genervt. Einmal in einer LAN-partie wo ich voll am gewinnen war und dann die Verbindung abgebrochen wahr habe ich den Stick vor Wut gegen eine Wand geschmissen. Dann funktionierte dass Teil erst gar nicht mehr. Ich war gezwungen den Router in mein Zimmer zu stellen und bin jetzt mit Ethernet angeschlossen. Seit dem habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Nie wieder WLAN.


----------



## Player007 (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ja den großen Kühler (Pentium 4) gibt es nicht mehr, mittlerweile ist "nur" noch der kleine schwarze Kühler drauf 

Gruß


----------



## KOF328 (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

zu geil ich kann nich mehr


----------



## PIXI (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

@norse

huh den tread hab ich leider nicht mehr verfolgt und somit erst jetzt gelesen...
ich habe die antenne im inneren des sticks mit einem messer die leiterbahnen durchgeschabt
und danach direkt die "externe-antenne" angelötet <- that's it! 


ps.: ich habe nun auch einen kühler drauf, hat jemand lust den zu sehen?  
      (wenn interesse mache ich ein bild)


gruß PIX


----------



## Player007 (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ja stell mal dein Bild rein 
Wird ja immer lustiger hier ^^

Gruß


----------



## PIXI (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

hi,
also hier ist es looooooooooool
hatte eben mal etwas zeit und langeweile...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

frag mal der8auer ob er dir vieleicht ein wlan pot machen kann

lnzwei kannst du hier bekommen.
Technische Gase zum Schweissen und Schneiden, Ballongas, Trockeneis, Wasserstoff, Lebensmittelgase | Linde Gas Deutschland

wlan kühlung


----------



## PIXI (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

^^du wirst lachen aber ich habe heute eine größere datei geuploadet (schreibt man das so), dabei
habe ich den kühler angefasst und mich fasst dabei verbrandt lol *wehleidigkuk*

gruß PIX


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ja, bei den Sticks kann man wirklich Wasser in einem Topf zum Kochen bringen.


----------



## Player007 (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Krass ^^
Naja die nutzen halt die komplette USB Datenrate aus, wie soll das erst bei USB 3.0 werden, wenn da über 200 mb/s durchjagen 

Gruß


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

dann muß man wohl das nutzen!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

oder spamdas

http://www.khp-anlagentechnik.de/images/windkraft.jpg


oder das 

http://www.gegges.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/bilder-vor-hurrican-katrina-bei-new-orleans.jpg

ich stell mir grad vor wie der hurrican über players haus rotiert^^ und sein wlan kühlt^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Player007 schrieb:


> Krass ^^
> Naja die nutzen halt die komplette USB Datenrate aus, wie soll das erst bei USB 3.0 werden, wenn da über 200 mb/s durchjagen
> 
> Gruß


Naja, solang man ins Internet hochlädt, limitiert immer noch die DSL Geschwindigkeit, da werden keine 200mb/s genutzt.

Aber im Netzwerk mit GibitLAN wird interessant


----------



## Player007 (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ja 200 mb/s per DSL ist noch ein Traum 
Aber mit meinen 20000 DSL ist mein 54 Mbit Stick schon am kämpfen. Mehr macht das nicht mehr mit, da braucht man schonmal die 300 Mbit Sticks.

Gruß


----------



## GPHENOM (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich hatte starke Hitze probleme mit nem dvb-t stick auf den hab ich dann einen kühlblock mit zahnpasta befestigt (Ich bentuzte Theramed ist wirklich geil^^) und den stick hinter den hinteren lüfter gehängt.
Als der irgendwann abgefallen ist ist er auch durchgebrannt.
Dann hab ich mir ne karte für pci gekauft und auf den chip auch einen kühler raufgesetzt der auch sehr warm wird.
Mit meinen Fritz stick hatte ich noch nie probleme.


----------



## rebel4life (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Nope, am USB Controller liegt es nicht. Ich hab einen in ner Schaltung (ist ein FTDI232) und der wird zwar rel. warm, aber nicht heiß.

Das sind in der Regel die Netzwerkcontroller die so heißt werden. Zudem isoliert so ein USB Stick auch recht gut, ein Metallgehäuse würde da allein schon einige Vorteile mit sich bringen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

könntest du was mit einem 19" rack anfangen

heee das mit dem 19" rack gehört da garnicht hin


----------



## lemur (7. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Player007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hiermit zeige ich euch meinen bearbeiteten WLAN Stick
> Dieser ist ein normaler Netgear WLAN Stick mit einem NB Kühler samt Kühlerpads.
> ...


 
geil


----------



## Blood Offset (7. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ich sage nur: "Rofl" 
und den kannste jetzt bestimmt auf ne reichweite von 1km übertakten


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

1km ist doch kein Problem.

In ner Wüste haben Studenten es auf über 70km geschafft.


----------



## Blood Offset (7. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

na in einer wüste gibt ee snicht überall elektromagnetische störfelder (jedes elektronische gerät stört signale, besonders GSM signale von Handy´s die ja überall sind).
Trotzdem, echt ne geile lösung, ich habe mich erstmal weggelcht


----------



## Butzzze (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Geile Sache, ich dachte ich wär der einzige, der seinen Router auf nen alten Boxed-Kühlkörper stellt und nen NB-Kühler an den WLAN-Stick klebt! 
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal das Gehäuse abmachen und den Kühler direkt ankleben!


----------



## Player007 (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Das bringt ein gutes Stück mehr 
Man merkt dann richtig was die Dinger für ne Hitze erzeugen^^

Gruß


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Also ich dachte schon ich bin Krank der seine Netzwerkte mit einen Alten Vram Kühlbaustein kühlt oder seine Soundkarte.

Aber eine Wlan Stick is echt Krank!!
Das nicht nur Krank sonder auch in meine Mehr als sinnlos und Verdammt DUMM!
Aber oki sonst wären ihr ja nicht im ExTrem oder ? 

Sry Bilder sind mit meine Handy gemacht besitze leider keine Normal cam.


----------



## Player007 (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Wieso soll das krank oder dumm sein?
Es hat mir immerhin geholfen, keine Verbindungsabbrüche zu haben  

Gruß


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Dann hat der Stick aber schon eine Treffer weg!
Weil Normaler weiße wieder die nie heiß nicht mal wenn so eine LED mit drin ist.
Daher brauchen die einfach mal keine Kühlung.
Aber oki ich habe ja gesagt wir sind ihr ja alle Extrem und daher doch oki.!


*Nachtrag:*

Ich finde meine genau so dumm da wieder die Sondkarte oder die NTKarte so heiß werden das die Gekühlt werden müssen.
Aber ich war dumm und hatte Langeweile...ach der rest der Kühlbausteine hatte ich dann auf meine alters Asus K8N-E (AMD 754 Sockel) gebastelt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

also ich bin auch kurz davor das mit meinem WLan Stick zu machen weil ich immer Verbindungsabbrüche habe, im Winter wenn es kühler ist dann habe ich keine und im Sommer fast nichts zu machen.


----------



## rebel4life (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> er weiße wieder die nie heiß nicht mal wenn so eine LED mit drin ist.



Eine LED gibt nur einen geringen Teil der an sie gegebenen Energie als Wärme ab. Dementsprechend macht die den Braten nicht fett. Die Mikroprozessoren werden warm und das Plastik isoliert gut.


----------



## Player007 (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Außerdem hört man das von vielen Usern, die über Probleme mit ihren WLAN Sticks klagen, weil diese zu heiß werden (sogar Frezzes sind drin  )

Gruß


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Daher Lan 4ever...-.-

Aber wenn ich mich so um kucke was mache leute Sticks habe keine wunder.
Die sind Billig hoch zehn...aber oki die meisten Leute(im gegensatz zu uns) haben kein plan was sie da kaufen/dazu bekommen.


----------



## Darkside (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Daher Lan 4ever...-.-
> 
> Aber wenn ich mich so um kucke was mache leute Sticks habe keine wunder.
> Die sind Billig hoch zehn...aber oki die meisten Leute(im gegensatz zu uns) haben kein plan was sie da kaufen/dazu bekommen.



Oha da hat einer aber Ahnung! 

So gut wie jeder Wlan Stick bzw der eingebaute Chipsatz wird warm, da die Wlan Chipsätze hochintegriert sind und sich desshalb die Sende-/ Empfangsendstufe (Das ist der Teil der das 2,4Ghz Wlan Funksignal erzeugt) innerhalb der Chips befindet (außer in manchen Netgear Wlan Sticks). Da die Sendeleistung von Wlan in Deutschland auf max. 100 mW (20 dbm) EIRP festgelegt ist, muss diese Leistung ja auch erzeugt werden. Dazu kommen dann noch der USB-/ Wlan Controller und schon haben wir ne schöne kleine Wärmequelle in einem Plastik IC mit den Maßen von ca. 1x1cm der nicht gerade der bringer in sachen Wärmeableitung ist.Das ganze steckt dann auch noch in einem schönen isolierenden Plastikgehäuse.

Viele Wlan Chipsätze haben einen internen "Selbstschutz" der verhindert, oder verhindern soll, das sich der Controller bei Belastung überhitzt. Die wird erreicht indem die Sende-/Empfangsstufe ihre Leistung drosselt um dem Hitzetod zu entgehen. Dies wiederum erzeugt diese nervigen Verbindungsabbrüche.

So wird auch klar warum eine kühlung in manchen fällen wahre Wunder bewirkt.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## Nixtreme (10. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Am liebsten würd ich jetzt von Kabel auf WLAN umsteigen nur um mit so einem Fancy gekühltem Teil bei meinen Kumpels den Ober-Pwner raushängen zu lassen ^^
Saugeiler Thread. Das Bild vom geöffneten USB-Stick samt NB-Kühler hab ich mal meiner Freundin gezeigt und die hat's auch fast zerrissen


----------



## Player007 (10. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Darkside schrieb:


> Oha da hat einer aber Ahnung!
> 
> So gut wie jeder Wlan Stick bzw der eingebaute Chipsatz wird warm, da die Wlan Chipsätze hochintegriert sind und sich desshalb die Sende-/ Empfangsendstufe (Das ist der Teil der das 2,4Ghz Wlan Funksignal erzeugt) innerhalb der Chips befindet (außer in manchen Netgear Wlan Sticks). Da die Sendeleistung von Wlan in Deutschland auf max. 100 mW (20 dbm) EIRP festgelegt ist, muss diese Leistung ja auch erzeugt werden. Dazu kommen dann noch der USB-/ Wlan Controller und schon haben wir ne schöne kleine Wärmequelle in einem Plastik IC mit den Maßen von ca. 1x1cm der nicht gerade der bringer in sachen Wärmeableitung ist.Das ganze steckt dann auch noch in einem schönen isolierenden Plastikgehäuse.
> 
> ...



Da hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht 

Gruß


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Also ich gehe da aber noch einen Schitt weiter! Und uwar sehe ich dadrin ein Konstruktivenmangel vom Hersteller! Wenn der seine Sticks _*Richtig!*_Testen würde und nicht immer im ideal Fall Tests macht, dann würde das nicht passieren. Ich habe nichts gegen ein Metallgehäuse, könnte man ja gleich als Antenne nehmen.


----------



## rebel4life (10. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Kann man leider nicht, denn ein Stick weißt so die eine der schlechtesten Antennenformen auf, zudem gäbe es kapazitiv ordentlich Probleme.


----------



## FX_GTX (10. November 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

da kanst du gleich ne maus mit ln2 kühlen


----------



## einsA (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ne interne wlan-karte hätte es auch gemacht


----------



## Owned (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

also ich kann nicht über verbindungs abrüche klagen aber die mbits zahl verringer sich nach 1h auf 11 -.-


----------



## fazi87 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

so, ich muss den thread wieder mal kurz beleben:

ich hab jetzt mit netgear telefoniert, diese ***** können einem leider genau nicht helfen.

folgendes problem: ich hab nen WG111T v1 (die keinen Realtek chip hat sondern einen

ATHEROS AR5523A-001

und das ding wird auch brennheiß

ich hab die FW 2.1 drauf, die "angeblich" vista (ev auch 64-bit) tauglich sein soll
ich frag mich jetzt nur: wenn das keine 64-bit treiber wären, dann dürfte der stick doch GAR NICHT funktionieren, oder?
also MUSS es an der hitze liegen!

ich habe daher den stick aufgemacht und auf den chip (reicht das?) einen kleinen ram-kühler geklebt, der auch sehr heiß wird
trotzdem stürzt des teil beim downloaden u surfen ab (meist nach 1-3h)

jetzt hab ich das teil VOR mein pc-gehäuse gehängt, wo kühle luft reingesaugt wird und er hat gestern 6h geschafft und heute nur 40min...

vl teste ich noch, ob ich ihn IN das gehäuse reingebe (usb-kabel durch WAKÜ-schlauchöffnung) und ihn HINTER den front-lüfter hänge

als er gestern VOR dem front-lüfter hing, wurde er geschätzte 25° C warm und ned mehr

nur wenn es ein treiber-problem ist?!

ach und der fehler ist folgender: plötzlich startet ein schwarzes cmd-fenster, das sich ständig schließt und neu öffnet und der netgear-wizzard geht von grün auf rot und schließt sich
auch das vista-verbindungssysmbol färbt sich rot


pls help !!


----------



## Winduser (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

also ich hatte auch mal einen Netgear WLAN Stick.

habe die Software installiert, aber Windows benutzt zum Einstellen der Netzwerke

Und habe ihn im Winter/in der Nacht vors Fenster gehängt, weil er sonst immer abgestürzt ist.

Zu deiner Frage


ich habe daher den stick aufgemacht und auf den chip (reicht das?) einen kleinen ram-kühler geklebt, der auch sehr heiß wird
trotzdem stürzt des teil beim downloaden u surfen ab (meist nach 1-3h)

ich würd sagen du musst was kräftikeres draufmachen.
den CPU standartkühler von nem alten Prozzesor. zum Beispiel


----------



## fazi87 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

mit WLP und Passiv?

reicht ein AMD-Athlon Kühler oder von nem P4 

okay.. du hast vermutlich recht, aber:

kann der kleine chip überhaupt die hitze an so einen großen kühler abgeben?
ist das nicht kontra-produktiv ??


----------



## Winduser (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

wieso nicht?
solange die WLP auch schön leitet gibts da keine Probleme.
ich würd ihn passiv betreiben.
bis sich die Hitze ausgebreitet hat im ganzen Kühlkörper dürfte wohl über ein Tag vergehn


----------



## fazi87 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

und ich frage mich (und die forum-user) immer noch, ob nicht die treiber schuld sind

nur dann dürfte es nicht 1-3h gehen und dann abstürzen (und dabei brenn-heiß sein)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...niert-ein-geraet-ohne-oder-stuerzt-es-ab.html


----------



## SGLog (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ist echt was neues das man einen WLan stick mit Kühler findet.
Kannst ja einen Kühlkörper für Wakü erfinden ^^


----------



## Genghis99 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Vielleicht hilft ja auch : Mülltonne auf, Stick rein, Tonne zu. WLAN Sticks sollte es wie Sand am Meer geben.

Kostet nicht die Welt : ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerktechnik - WLAN - Adapter - Edimax EW-7717Un

PS: Wenn man noch Garantie hat ist so ein "Glüh-stick" ein Reklamationsgrund : Brandgefahr.


----------



## fazi87 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

und unter win 7 64-bit hab ich dann die nächsten probleme... na toll!

ich prob. nächste woche mal den cpu-kühlblock.


----------



## opa (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Wie wäre es hiermit?
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alle Chip-Kühler » Akasa AK-210 Northbridge Cooler - Blue Lights


----------



## fazi87 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

also, auf nem C2D-Kühler hat der stick leider ned gehalten; hätte ihn schon festkleben müssen

habe ihn probeweise mit dem ram-kühler in mein gehäuse direkt in den luftstrom des 20cm-front-lüfters gehängt

fazit: das teil stürzt einfach ab, wenn zuviel datenstrom läuft (p2p)

hat scheinbar nichts mit HITZE oder 64-bit-TREIBERN zu tun

schade eig. !!

beim bloßen surfen hält die verbindung ewig, aber beim downloaden schmiert der stick einfach nach 30min - max. 2h ab...


----------



## Jagdtiger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Kauf dir nen anderen Stick würde ich mal sagen , das hab ich so auch noch nicht gehört das nen Stick so heiß wird.


----------



## fazi87 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

@jadgtiger: ich glaub, ich werd vl mal nen andren probieren

nur ich mach mir keine großen hoffnungen, freunde von mir haben andere marken-sticks und haben auch massive probs bei p2p-downloads

ich glaub, ich werd doch auf ein 25m-LAN-kabel setzen (hatte mal eins in der wand vom esszimmer zu meinem zimmer; werd ich wohl reaktivieren müssen!)

lg


----------



## Genghis99 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Unter Windows 7 / Vista müsst ihr mal in die Energieverwaltung unter Drahtlose Geräte schaun ! Energiesparplan für Drahtlose Verbindung auf "Aus" setzen ! Ebenso für "USB". Oder im Gerätemanager bei den Geräteoptionen "Computer kann das Gerät abschalten um Energie zu sparen" deaktivieren.

Ich glaube, Windows erkennt "Idle" Zustand immer noch daran, das die Maus nicht bewegt wird oder keine Tastatureingaben erfolgen. Folge : Drahtlose Verbindung geht auf "Energie Sparen" und schaltet ab. Oder die USB Schnittstelle schaltet auf "Energie sparen" und der Stick stürzt ab.

Ein Versuch ists Wert....


----------



## fazi87 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

hm, hab ich vor wochen schon probiert; hat nix genutzt

außerdem: während dem surfen oder zocken stürzt das teil plötzlich ab, wenn ich p2p laufen habe oder mir 30min lang im hintergrund ne testversion von kaspersky IS 2010 ziehe ?!


----------



## Genghis99 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Vielleicht ist das Ding doch einfach Sche****.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Also für mch klingt das nach nem konstruktionsfehler, sowas habsch ja noch nie erlebt O_o 
Weder bei Digitus Sticks noch bei Netgear Sticks. 

Wie hier schonmal jemand geschrieben hat, tonne auf, stick rein, tonne zu, neuen kaufen. Oder du nuzt ihn als Tauchsieder praktisch für ne Tütensuppe oder zum Tee kochen


----------



## hzdriver (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ich denke das mit ner WaKü das Problem gelöst ist . Du könntest dann evtl. gleich erweitern auf CPU und GPU , mfg


----------



## Gast20140707_3 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Das ist doch mal ein Marktlücke  

(Der neue WLAN USB sticke mit extra großem kühler)


----------



## Player007 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Es würde ja schon ein wenig helfen, aktuelle Chips zu verbauen und nicht so alte stromfresser 
Dann noch evtl. Kühler ins Gehäuse packen ^^

Gruß


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

kanst ja den stick auch in flüssigstickstoff tauchen xD, das wär ne extreme kühlmethode


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Halo34 schrieb:


> kanst ja den stick auch in flüssigstickstoff tauchen xD, das wär ne extreme kühlmethode



GG
Sollte man mit manchen Fritz!Sticks auch machen, habe selbst mehrere von diesen Scheiss teilen und einer ist ständig überhitzt und hat sich dann von selbst abgeschaltet 
Ich hab dann immer solche Kühl-Akkus, die fürs Kühlen von irgendwelchen Prellungen da sind mit nem Gummiband um den Fritz Stick gewicklet, dadurch konnte ich 2Stunden ungehindert Surfen


----------



## Player007 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Man merkt, ich bin nicht der einzigste mit solchen Ideen  xD
Ich glaube ich bau für meinen Stick mal nen Pot ^^

Gruß


----------



## Halo34 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich glaub ich verkauf mal wasserkühlungen für WLAN sticks xD


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich denke einer dieser gemoddeden PC's, löst alle Eure Problemen


----------



## fazi87 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

lol, ich weiß mittlerweile von etlichen leuten ausm freundeskreis die bei p2p-anwendungen oder einfach mehrstündigem surfen abstürze bei ihren sticks haben

quer durch alle marken; so eine schande für die industrie...

ich leg mir jetzt in nem vorhandenen kabelkanal in der wand einfach ein lan-kabel und dann können die mir doch den buckel runter rutschen !!

und den stick steck ich meinem nachbar-hund in den hintern; der kläffer bellt und jault den GANZEN tag 

vl hat der hund nen besseren empfang mit dem teil 
od auch abstürze alle 2h *muhahaha*


----------



## Halo34 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Der erste hat wohl noch nie was von nem airflow gehört und der zweite auch ner


----------



## EinarN (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Halo34 schrieb:


> Der erste hat wohl noch nie was von nem airflow gehört und der zweite auch ner


Beim ersten............ der AIRFLOW gillt für dr Gesammten Wohung wen das Teil Hochdreht mit 4000 rpm und der zweite............... Zimmer AIRFLOW 

Übigens:
Das in den 2 Bildern ist 100% Waschechter PC Modding - MADE IN ROMANIA


----------



## Halo34 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Naja das erste geht ja noch aber das zweite xD


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ich hab mir auch ne passivkühlung für meinen Stick gemacht ^^ Weil der wurde unter starker belastung immer extrem heiß
Stelle nachher mal bilder rein 
So jetzt die versprochenen bilder. Der KK ist von nem alten AMD-Boxedkühler (glaub ich mal der lag halt rum )
Nach ner zeit online-zocken wird der KK deutlich warm, leitet also ordentlich hitze weg^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headshot74 (10. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

die Bondage-Fetisch-Lösung, geile Idee!


----------



## Fl_o (10. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

lol der Arme Usb-Port der wird ja völlig verbogen  

Die gemoddeten PCs sind geil wer braucht da bitte Airflow


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

 jo hatte im moent keine andere idee als mit den gummibändern. Aber das hält perfekt mit denen^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo hatte im moent keine andere idee als mit den gummibändern. Aber das hält perfekt mit denen^^



und der stick steckt bei mir nicht in nem port am rechner sondern an nem kabel, also verbiegt sich da nix 
oh sorry wegen doppelpost, hab en falschen knopf erwischt^^


----------



## feivel (10. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ne..ernsthaft.....das teil würd ich wegschmeissen, wenn das so heiss wird


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



feivel schrieb:


> ne..ernsthaft.....das teil würd ich wegschmeissen, wenn das so heiss wird



wieso denn? überhitzt ist er mir bisher mal noch nicht, aber heiß war e trotzdem (beim online zocken verständlich)
und wenn er so jetzt schön kühl bleibt ist ja alles in ordnung, der kühler hat mich ja nix gekostet 

ich ******** halt leider kein geld, daher wird nicht immer alles sofort einfach weggeworfen


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (12. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

aber erstmal auf so eine idee zu kommen, respekt.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

die kühlung für nen wlan stick ist echt genial


----------



## HolySh!t (12. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



EinarN schrieb:


> Ich denke einer dieser gemoddeden PC's, löst alle Eure Problemen


Oh WTF das is ma nen Lüfter


----------



## Don Kanallie (14. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

 mal was anderes


----------



## justl1k3 (15. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

geil

unser router wird auch extrem heiß und überhitzt hin und wieder...

da fällt mir auch noch mein ipod ein der gekühlt werden will


----------



## Domowoi (21. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich weiß dieser Thread ist schon etwas ältern aber kann es sein das ein W-LAN Stick langsamer wird oder hat er einfach nur eine Notabschaltung?

Meine Internetverbindung wird nämlich immer langsamer. Nachdem ich den Stick per Verlängerung direkt auf einen Lüfter gelegt habe ist die Verbindung besser. Ich habe einen Fritz W-LAN Stick genaues Modell muss ich gucken...

Bild reineditiert (Staub bitte nicht beachten...^^)


----------



## Showtek192 (23. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

und was bringt dir das im allgemeinen ich an deiner stelle hätte ja einfach das geäuse drum rum abgemacht und mir ein neues gebastelt


----------



## Domowoi (24. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Noch hab ich Garantie drauf... Aber nicht mehr lange...


Edit: Kann ich einfach einen RAM Kühler mit WLP draufpppen oder wie muss der befestigt werden?


----------



## Sundog (31. März 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Könntest du probieren, aber wenn du noch Garantie drauf hasst solltest du es lieber darüber probieren. Solltest du nähmlich wirklich einen RAM-Kühler fällt die Garantie weg.


----------



## Armeno (20. April 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Sowas werde Ich bei meinem wohl auch mal machen, Ich hab nämlich den gleichen Stick und hab mir schon gedacht das die Verbindungsabbrüche mit er Überhitzung zu tun haben.


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

^^ zum Teil!! ich würde aber mehr auf dein Router Tippen das der S*****e ist, hatte ich auch mit der 1&1 Router hatte ich regelmäßig abbrüche, schlechte Verbindung(deswegen muß der immer zu auf 100% gehen!) und dazu auch noch langsam wie sau. Was hast du denn für ein Router?


----------



## Domowoi (20. April 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Einen T-Online 700V afaik aber seit der Stick auf dem Lüfter liegt gibts keine Probleme mehr....


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Das liegt daran das der nicht merh so warm wird und deshalb immer auf 1005 laufen kann. aber eine andere Frage, wie weit ist dein Router weg/ was sind alles an Wände und/oder Decken dazwischen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. April 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Showtek192 schrieb:


> und was bringt dir das im allgemeinen ich an deiner stelle hätte ja einfach das geäuse drum rum abgemacht und mir ein neues gebastelt


bringt vor allem spass, weil man was neues basteln kann


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. April 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

und die Dummen Sprücher der anderen die nicht verstehen weswegen man das macht.


----------



## Domowoi (20. April 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Also es ist ziemlich viel zwischen Router und Stick. Ich weiß jetzt grad nicht genau wie ich das darstellen soll...In etwa 6 Meter wenn man direkt durch die Wand geht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. April 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ist bei mir mehr, eine Wand und eine Decke, dann auch noch direkt min. 10m. es lohnt sich vieleicht mal ein anderen Router dran zu hängen. ich habe den Speedport 701.


----------



## Domowoi (21. April 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ja aber jetzt ist es doch besser.... Klar könnte es auch besser sein ein LAN Kabel zu legen aber es reicht in der aktuellen Situation aus.

Bitte Hyperbeln nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## Player007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Mittlerweile bin ich weg von meinen WLAN Stick und hab PowerLAN ^^
läuft kühler und besser


----------



## mapLayer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Hmm... sollt ich mal mit meinem edimax stick auch machen da hab ich nach der zeit auch internetabbrüche 
danke für die Idee werde die erfolge dann posten wenn ich kühler finde ^^


----------



## Gunny Hartman (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ne Kühlung für einen WLAN-Stick?  
Ich krieg mich nemma


----------



## streega (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Genial gelöst


----------



## Mr. Q (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich kühle meinen Wlan stick im Sommer so :
auf andere Sachen bin ich noch net gekommen aber echt CRANK!


----------



## zøtac (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich hab das Gehäuse aufgemacht, passiv-Kühlkörper von Grafikkarten draufgeklebt und nen 80mm Lüfter drumgebunden, imo bin ich aber mit Lan im Netzt. 
Im Sommer ist mir das ding einfach ausgegangen (oO) weils zu warm wurde


----------



## Z3NDO (20. September 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich hab auch immer gewundert warum ich so schlechten Empfang hatte. Und siehe da einfach das Plastik Gehäuse abgemacht und jetzt 80% Empfang 

Danke für die Idee


----------



## Gast1111 (20. September 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Mein Fritz Wlan Stick, ist mir letzen Sommer wirklich fast abgeraucht. ich zocke gerade eine entspannte runde Test Drive und dann riech ich plötzlich was brennen  und schau schnell auf meinen PC und denk mir WTF mein PC Brennt. Doch schnell stellt sich heraus das mein Wlan Stick angefangen hatte zu rauchen, also rausgezogen und 1 stunde ins tiefkühlfach gelegt, danach gings wieder


----------



## norse (21. September 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

das ganze unterschreib ich  die AVM sticks sind zwar richtig gut, aber überhitzen schnell. Diesen Sommer auf der LAN mussten wir alle 3 stunden pause machen und unsere AVM Sticks in Kühlschrank legen, die waren kochend heiß.

Ich glaub da muss nächstes jahr mal was geändert werden. Kühlkörper hab ich noch genug


----------



## Dommerle (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich hatte den gleichen Stick und hatte auch immer Probleme mit Überhitzung... 

Wenn ich das früher gesehen hätte, hätte ich mir die WLAN PCI-Karte sparen können!


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

hab auch noch nen alten kühler rumfahren. Außerdem habe ich den gleichen stick. Wird bei mir auch sehr warm aber nicht brennend heiß.

EDIT: MAN es gibt echt Menschen die Langeweile haben. ICH zum Beispiel. Leider brauche ich eine aktive Kühlung. Die passive variante reicht nicht

mfg alex


----------



## floric (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Jetzt gings mir genauso. Ich hatte immer Empfangsprobleme mit einem Billig-WLAN-Stick. Einfach Plastikgehäuse abgemacht und jetzt kann ich den Chip und die Antenne bewundern und habe viel besseres Internet.  (Realtek 8187L)


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Februar 2011)

Das müsste ich auch mit meinem avm Stick machen habe noch einen kleinen kühler und dann holle ich mein altes mb von einem Kumpel ab das da schon seit min. 4 Monaten am gameln ist und schraube auch da denn kühler ab so denke ich sollte der Stick auch keine wasserkocherbügel temps mehr haben.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

bau den w-lan stick in eine Aluplatte ein und stell die Kaffetasse drauf. XD

mfg alex


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



hubiflyer1994 schrieb:


> bau den w-lan stick in eine Aluplatte ein und stell die Kaffetasse drauf. XD
> 
> mfg alex


 
Hmm gute Idee  brauch ich nicht mehr ihn die Küche gehen  achja wie lange habe ich keinen Kaffee mehr getrunken boar jetzt muss aber einer gemacht werden tja da hat der stick doch noch einen halbwegs guten nutzen


----------



## Poempel (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

mein WLan Stick (Netgear WG111v2) überhitzt auch öfters, aber jetz im Winter gehts wenn er aufm Fensterbrett liegt... ich werde trotzdem auch nen Kühler draufbauen weil der wirklich sehr heiß wird. hab noch 4 kleine vram Kühler rumliegen, mal gucken was sich damit machen lässt

Edit: sowas bräuchte man: Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alle Chip-Kühler » Coolink ChipChilla Chipsatz Kühler - aktiv

n kleiner Towerkühler für den WLan stick

Edit 2: okay meine passive Kühlung scheint doch nicht zu reichen... der Kühler wird nach kurzen Bilder hochladen schon wieder heiß


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Naja da würde eher der Stick durchbrechen.


----------



## Dommerle (1. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Der ist ja geil... 
Jetzt müsstest du nur noch das Gehäuse zurechtschneiden und wieder dran machen.


----------



## Poempel (1. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

es kommt nochn lüfter (und vllt bissl led beleuchtung) drauf deswegen wird das mit dem gehäuse wohl nix mehr... der kleine kühler (chipsatz oder was das is) wird immernoch so heiß das man nich lange ranfassen kann


----------



## Poempel (4. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

soo ich habe fertig xD wieso gibt es keine rot beleuchteten 40mm lüfter? das hätte mir arbeit erspart... naja sehts euch an
der lüfter wird noch direkt an den usb anschluss angelötet
is nich grad ordentlich  aber naja... ich hatte eben lange weile

PS: das ist eigentlich n ordentliches rot


----------



## floric (5. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Haha. Das ist sowas von genial! 
Gestern war ich am Laptop meiner Schwester. Sie sagt zu mir: "Der ist immer so laut"
Mal nachgeschaut: der schafft bis 87 Grad (CPU) bei voller Auslastung und läuft noch. Lediglich die Hose glüht dann orange, wenn man den Laptop auf den Schoß nimmt.
Und wir machen uns hier Sorgen um einen WLAN-Stick. 
@Poemple: Echt super Idee! Aber wird das Teil laut?


----------



## Poempel (5. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

das isn noiseblocker xm1... der hat bei 12 volt schon nur 11dba... und der läuft ja weil der an usb hängt nur mit 5 volt also wird der vllt so 5 dba laut sein oder so xD

aber man muss ihn eben anschubsen weil er erst bei 9V von alleine anläuft


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Krasser Thread, ich hatte auch mal nen AVM Stick mit nem Xigmatek Porter gekühlt. Der Stick lag dann auf nem alten Passiven Graka-Kühler einer 6600 GT.
Zur zeit habe ich den hier der wird nicht warm, und immer sehr gute verbindung.


----------



## Keygen (5. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

xD wie geil ihr habt echt zuviel ehrgeiz  dass man auf die idee kommt wlansticks zu kühlen mit Passiven und aktiven komponente, einfach genial


----------



## Poempel (5. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

also bei mir is das einfach langeweile


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



floric schrieb:


> Haha. Das ist sowas von genial!
> Gestern war ich am Laptop meiner Schwester. Sie sagt zu mir: "Der ist immer so laut"
> Mal nachgeschaut: der schafft bis 87 Grad (CPU) bei voller Auslastung und läuft noch.



Die meisten Notebook-CPUs sind mit 100°C spezifziert, das ist also nicht "extrem"


----------



## HAWX (6. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich wusste gar nicht das Wlan-Sticks so warm werden können! Man gut das ich noch meinen EKL Groß Clockner hab


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (16. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ich frage mich warum die Wlan sticks wenn sie so heiß werden nicht schon standart mit so mini alu kühlelemnete ausgestattet werden ??

mfg alex


----------



## Poempel (16. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

das wäre ja langweilig


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (16. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

eigntlich schon aber nicht jeder ist so wie wir hier begabt und kann mal eben kühler etc an den W lan stick klatschen

mfg alex


----------



## SquadLeader (16. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Auf welche Ideen ihr hier wieder kommt...aber nagut mein Sat - Receiver sieht auch nicht besser aus nachdem er wegen Überhitzung mehrmals abgestürtzt ist


----------



## i.neT' (16. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

W-Lan Sick mit WaKü wäre lustig


----------



## frido007 (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



i.neT' schrieb:


> W-Lan Sick mit WaKü wäre lustig


 
Das könnte ich auch bei mir in den WAKÜ-Kreislauf integrieren...


----------



## x-up (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Auf meinem WLAN Stick kannst nach 30 Minuten auch schon ein Spiegelei abbraten, die Dinger werden ja verdammt heiss.


----------



## frido007 (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



x-up schrieb:


> Auf meinem WLAN Stick kannst nach 30 Minuten auch schon ein Spiegelei abbraten, die Dinger werden ja verdammt heiss.


 
Naja aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Es müsste ja relativ einfach zu machen sein. Muss mich mal nach Kühlkörper dieser Größe umsehen.


----------



## Domowoi (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Ich hatte das auch mal vor hatte aber Angst das sich der Empfang verschlechtern würde.


----------



## Poempel (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

ich habe seitdem ich den kühler drauf hab besseren empfang


----------



## DasRegal (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



> Naja aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Es müsste ja relativ einfach zu machen sein. Muss mich mal nach Kühlkörper dieser Größe umsehen.


 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Heattrap RegCooler Asus P5A G1/4 Alphacool Heattrap RegCooler G1/4 EOL 15019

Der dürfte passen und ist ein Schnäppchen. = )


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

oder wen man ne schöne fräße hat oder jmd kennt der daran rankommt dann könnte man so einen Kühler ja selbst bauen. Über die kosten will ich jetzt aber nicht streieten. aber auf jedenfall hat man da was selbst gemacht.

mfg alex


----------



## Poempel (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Heattrap RegCooler Asus P5A G1/4 Alphacool Heattrap RegCooler G1/4 EOL 15019
> 
> Der dürfte passen und ist ein Schnäppchen. = )


 
und der is sogar von 25,49€ auf 3,57€ reduziert!!! xD


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Mal ne Frage,kann es auch vorkommen,dass ich mit meinem Netgear-Stick nur bei BFBC2 Abstürze habe?


----------



## Domowoi (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Kommt drauf an wie der Absturz aussieht. Wenn die Verbindung abreißt kommst Du normalerweise ins Hauptmenü aber das Programm an sich läuft weiter.


----------



## frido007 (18. März 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Heattrap RegCooler Asus P5A G1/4 Alphacool Heattrap RegCooler G1/4 EOL 15019
> 
> Der dürfte passen und ist ein Schnäppchen. = )


 

Der ist ja wirklich schon hinterhergeworfen. Aber es stimmt wenn man das richtige Material erwischt müsste sich der Empfang sogar verstärken.


Was für eine Marktlücke: Ein Hochleistungswasserkühler für den W-LAN Stick der die Leistung des Sticks noch dazu verstärkt.


----------



## Vicblau (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Sehr Geil!
Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen.


----------



## Mewtos (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Hätte ich das mal lieber mit meinem alten WLAN Stick gemacht (Gott hab ihn seelig)....hab mir ne Pizza gemacht, die ebnd schnell inner Küche weggefuttert...als ich dann wieder in mein Zimmer kam, stank es gut nach Plasik und leichte Rauchschwaden bewegten sich oberhalb des Sticks.....das Ding ist abgefackelt xD


----------



## Kev95 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Haben die Sticks ab Werk eigentlich gar keine Kühlerchen?


----------



## Player007 (1. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Also bei mir war keiner drunter und bei den anderen Herstellern bestimmt auch nicht. Ist ja auch nicht sooo viel Platz frei im Gehäuse


----------



## DominikFU (2. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Wie wärs mit ner Wasserkühlung für den USB Stick Grins


----------



## RedC (4. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Qualität made by Netgear....


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Jetzt kühlt man schon WLAN-Sticks
> Ich frag' mich nur, was man in 10 Jahren dann kühlt...


 
Vielleicht mal den Benutzer?

Aber egal...

Will hier mal mein Glanzstück posten ^^ Den WLK hab ich sogar selber gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (4. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Den WLK hab ich sogar selber gemacht


 
Wie das denn


----------



## Poempel (5. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wie das denn


 
Vllt hat er WLP mit Sekundenkleber gemischt 

Nein ernsthaft das würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Vaykir (5. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

und wo ist der aktive 20mm lüfter?


----------



## inzpekta (5. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Vaykir schrieb:


> und wo ist der aktive 20mm lüfter?



Du hast doch schon Konstruktionspläne für nen Pot im Kopf...


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

haha ich seh schon die ersten die hier noch ihr lan kabel mit isolierung überziehen 


aber ich finds super...vorallem es bringt auch was...lass es dir lieber patentieren


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Poempel schrieb:


> Vllt hat er WLP mit Sekundenkleber gemischt
> 
> Nein ernsthaft das würde mich auch mal interessieren...


 
Hallo ich bin ein Kerl... wie macht der wohl Kleber?

Ne Sekundenkleber war es nicht.... der is zu Spröde nach der Trocknung ,lässt sich hinterher schwer entfernen und Wird zu schnell fest....  Hab nen Reparaturkleber verwendet...  zusammen mit der WLP ergibt das im richtigen Mischungsverhältnis eine silikonähnliche Konsistens bei einer relativ schnellen Aushärtung die einem aber noch genug Zeit für Korrekturen lässt...



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> haha ich seh schon die ersten die hier noch ihr lan kabel mit isolierung überziehen
> 
> 
> aber ich finds super...vorallem es bringt auch was...lass es dir lieber patentieren


 
Für sowas gibts glaub ich keine Patente....


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. August 2011)

OHG man das der Thread immer noch lebt ^^ wenn's so weiter geht setz ich meinen WLAN Stick unter Wasser xD


----------



## Player007 (6. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Also mit soviel Resonanz habe ich gar nicht gerechnet xDD 
Hab gedacht, wer kommt wohl auf so eine Idee und postet es vor allem auch noch


----------



## Poempel (6. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> OHG man das der Thread immer noch lebt ^^ wenn's so weiter geht setz ich meinen WLAN Stick unter Wasser xD


 
Mach ein tagebuch draus!


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2011)

Poempel schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ein tagebuch drauß!



Aber echt  Netgear goes Wakü


----------



## EnergyCross (6. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

da fehlt nur noch der passende noiseblocker  
vergiss aber nich ihn zu entkoppeln


----------



## SuRReal (7. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Und der nächste versucht die DPI zahl seiner Maus zu tunen und popelt da auch ohne ende Kühler rein??
Aber krank geile Bilder von den Sticks, respekt


----------



## watercooled (7. August 2011)

SuRReal schrieb:
			
		

> Und der nächste versucht die DPI zahl seiner Maus zu tunen und popelt da auch ohne ende Kühler rein??
> Aber krank geile Bilder von den Sticks, respekt



Er packt einfach ne Packung Käse aufs Mauspad


----------



## Conqi (7. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

*Klugscheiß*


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (7. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Es sollte mehr von solchen verückten threads hier geben.

mfg alex


----------



## Nixtreme (8. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

hat man  dir eigentlich schon dazu gratuliert, dass dein kuriosum es in  die  print geschafft hat? wenn nein dann:

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUR PRINTWIDMUNG


----------



## EnergyCross (8. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> hat man  dir eigentlich schon dazu gratuliert, dass dein kuriosum es in  die  print geschafft hat? wenn nein dann:
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUR PRINTWIDMUNG


 

auch von mir gratulation


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Gratz...ist aber auch ne geile Idee...warum hast nicht einfach die Plastehülle abgemacht^^


----------



## Player007 (15. August 2011)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> hat man  dir eigentlich schon dazu gratuliert, dass dein kuriosum es in  die  print geschafft hat? wenn nein dann:
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUR PRINTWIDMUNG


 
danke dir  ich les die so durch, ganz unverhofft, dann kommt auf einmal so ein Bild von dem WLAN Stick (Ich so: hä, kenn ich doch irgendwo her). Lese das ganze und dann omg gut das ich das gepostet habe


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. August 2011)

Hier , hab mich jetzt auch drann gemacht xD


----------



## Baker79 (25. März 2012)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Directupload.net - Dabpng98p.jpg

Ich hab mir auch mal nen Lüfter aufs Modem gepackt, damit das nicht den Hitzetod stirbt.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. März 2012)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

hat den WLAN-Stick schon jemand in ne WaKü eingebunden?


----------



## Keleg (27. März 2012)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Hmpf, also mein Fritz Wlan Stick für 35 Euro ist immer schön kühl auch wenn ich im Netzwerk mit voll speed daten sende oder empfange!


----------



## Roots (27. März 2012)

*AW: "Extreme" Kühlung für einen WLAN Stick ^^*

Sehr geile Idee 
Aber das Gehäuse abnehmen wäre wahrscheinlich die einfachste Methode gewesen, aber wer will schon einfach


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. März 2012)

Naja meiner hat auch kein Gehäuse und wird trotzdem kack heiß


----------

